# Neues HP Spectre x360 13 2017 vorgestellt



## Markus_P (5. Oktober 2017)

Hp hat das neue 2 in 1 mit quadcore vorgestellt

HP Spectre 13 x360 (2017)-Convertible: Redesign mit Quad-Core-CPU - Notebookcheck.com News

sure view leider nur mit full hd
alternativ 4k

bin schon auf die Kühlung gespannt


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Oktober 2017)

Naja für eine News sehr schwach.


----------

